# Recruit Storm Johnson from Loganville



## Jody Hawk (Jun 29, 2009)

Back when my daughter was in kindergarten through 2-3 grades at George Walton Academy, there was a little boy in her school named Storm Johnson. I remember his parents were nice folks and I spoke with his Daddy several times. He eventually left George Walton Academy and we never knew where he went.

As some of you know, I follow college football recruiting pretty closely. I came across this kid from Loganville High named Storm Johnson. I asked Katelyn if that was him and she said she's pretty sure it is. Good to see he's doing well for himself. He has a fine list of scholarship offers !!!!!! 

http://recruiting.scout.com/a.z?s=73&p=8&c=1&nid=3578513


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 29, 2009)

I wonder with all of those big schools offering him scholarships why UGA and GT didn't???


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 29, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> I wonder with all of those big schools offering him scholarships why UGA and GT didn't???



I wondered that myself.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 29, 2009)

I heard from one of his coaches at Buford before he left for Loganville that he wanted more playing time so he went to Loganville, so that might tell you something. He really must be below average for Tech not to offer.


----------



## Hunter Blair (Jun 29, 2009)

Myself and two of my roommates also went to George Walton and remember him, he was a few years younger than us (we all graduated in '06) but he was a stud on the playground in elementary school days.... good to see he is doing well...


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 29, 2009)

Old quote from an article back in Jan.



> “Georgia has sent me some letters, and I am considering them,” Johnson said. “But nothing against them, I just want to leave the state.”


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 29, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I heard from one of his coaches at Buford before he left for Loganville that he wanted more playing time so he went to Loganville, so that might tell you something. He really must be below average for Tech not to offer.



If you want to take jabs at Tech, have at it until your hearts content. At least act like a grown up and have the courtesy to not belittle the child.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 30, 2009)

...





> "I'll be committing to LSU that Saturday, July 11," Johnson said. "I told coach (Larry) Porter and he just told me that he's looking forward to coaching me. They're looking for a versatile back ... a big, fast guy to come in with versatility to help them. They think I can be that guy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 30, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> ...



he seems like he would be a good fit at lsu, a good powerful back.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 30, 2009)

CHILD? Are you KIDDING Jody?I was just trying to explain why UGA wasn't sold on him.I hope I didn't hurt his wuddle feewins!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 1, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> CHILD? Are you KIDDING Jody?I was just trying to explain why UGA wasn't sold on him.I hope I didn't hurt his wuddle feewins!!!!!



Nobody knows why UGA didn't offer, other than the staff. Some folks on here act like a prospect is judged on whether or not he has an offer from UGA. You only have to look at the schools who did offer him to know he has the potential to be a good player in college. Florida, FSU, LSU and Ohio State know talent when they see it too.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 1, 2009)

Not sure why UGA didn't offer. He looks good on film. ANd who doesn't want a RB named Storm on their team???


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 1, 2009)

UGA and GT probably didn't offer because they knew he wanted to leave the state to play.  That's something you can figure out pretty quickly from a kid, and if you're kind of on the fence about him, anyways, and you know he really doesn't want to stay in-state, you don't waste your time recruiting him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 1, 2009)

Loganville’s Storm Johnson, the state’s second-best running back prospect, is committing to LSU. The Times-Picayune newspaper in New Orleans ran an item under the headline “LSU signs Georgia high school running back Storm Johnson,” which isn’t entirely accurate since the football signing period is quite a ways off.

Johnson, a 6-foot-1, 217-pound rising senior, transferred from Buford to Loganville after last season. He had 1,300 yards and 21 touchdownson 165 carries for the Class AA champion Wolves last season.

He’s the second metro area player to commit to LSU, joining Northview tight end Cameron Fordham. He is the third from Georgia, including Troup’s Brandon Worle. His decision to become a Bayou Bengal — rather than an Oklahoma Sooner or a Florida Gator — is not a surprise.

Johnson had told both the rivals and scout recruiting services that he would commit on July 11, and his quote in the New Orleans paper — “I have committed to LSU” — would seem to be but a technicality


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 1, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> Loganville’s Storm Johnson, the state’s second-best running back prospect, is committing to LSU. The Times-Picayune newspaper in New Orleans ran an item under the headline “LSU signs Georgia high school running back Storm Johnson,” which isn’t entirely accurate since the football signing period is quite a ways off.
> 
> Johnson, a 6-foot-1, 217-pound rising senior, transferred from Buford to Loganville after last season. He had 1,300 yards and 21 touchdownson 165 carries for the Class AA champion Wolves last season.
> 
> ...



Good for him. Looking forward to watching him play.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 3, 2009)

Headline from today's Monroe Tribune sports page ........

Another Storm appears headed for Baton Rouge.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 1, 2009)

Storm de-commited from LSU. He says they told him he was their man but continued to recruit tailbacks after he committed. 

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/200...opens-up-recruiting/?cxntfid=blogs_recruiting


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 1, 2009)

Storm is one heck of a back and will be sorely missed at Buford.Hope nothing but the best for him at Loganville


----------



## tim1225agr (Sep 1, 2009)

I was at the Clarke-Loganville game last week and I think the kid is good but he didn't impress me that much.  I think Clarke had a back that was not as shifty but he seemed to run harder than Storm.  I wish the kid the best of luck and I hope he keeps a level head through this process and makes the best decision for him and his family wether it be in state or out of state.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> Loganville’s Storm Johnson, the state’s second-best running back prospect, is committing to LSU. The Times-Picayune newspaper in New Orleans ran an item under the headline “LSU signs Georgia high school running back Storm Johnson,” which isn’t entirely accurate since the football signing period is quite a ways off.
> 
> Johnson, a 6-foot-1, 217-pound rising senior, transferred from Buford to Loganville after last season. He had 1,300 yards and 21 touchdownson 165 carries for the Class AA champion Wolves last season.
> 
> ...




saw this in the ajc and didn't know if was incorrect information-

Loganville running back Storm Johnson is the only Georgian who currently remains undecided about his college choice. Johnson visited West Virginia this past weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2009)

I got a buddy at work who kid plays with Sorm at Loganville and from what Ive been told the kid is overrated! Wish him all the best!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2009)

from today's ajc.  sounds like a good kid.  i hope he finds the right school and does well.-

Storm Johnson’s recruitment full of twists, turns
5:16 am October 9, 2009, by Chip Towers

Storm Johnson said he liked everything about his official visit to Michigan State this past weekend.

Well, almost everything.

“It was kind of cold,” Loganville’s star running back said with a grin when I visited him at practice earlier this week. “Forty degrees and raining. It was freezing and this is October! But I guess you learn to deal with that and get used to it.”

And Johnson said he probably could get used to it. He has learned a lot about adaptability and flexibility these past few months.

Johnson transferred from Class A juggernaut Buford to Loganville after last season. Late this summer, Johnson committed to LSU only to find out afterward the Tigers were no longer interested in his services. Since then Johnson’s recruitment has been, quite literally, all over the map.

“What doesn’t kill you makes you stronger,” Johnson says of the LSU experience. “It was a setback at the beginning; I really had my heart set on LSU. But that’s just the ups and down of recruiting. I’m sure I wasn’t the only one that happened to and I’m sure I won’t be the last one either. I learn from my mistakes and just keep moving. I just need to go to a program that wants me for me and that’s what I’m looking to do right now.”

Michigan State is one such program. The Spartans are telling Johnson they believe he can have an early impact there and rolled out the red carpet for him last weekend.

“It went well. I liked the whole atmosphere and all the people there,” said Johnson, who has over 700 yards rushing and 12 TDs for Loganville this season. “It was a great game all around. [Michigan State] won in overtime, so that was pretty good.  I visited the coaching staff and liked them and met the AD and the counselors. I really liked and it was a great place. It will really fit me perfect.”

But Johnson continues to look. He next plans to take a visit to Miami, then possibly North Carolina and N.C. State and “probably one more,” he said. He said he’s still hearing from Oregon, Alabama, and Kentucky, the latter to which he made an unofficial visit earlier this fall.

At one point Johnson was speaking highly of Florida State. But, he said this week, “they have contacted me in a while so I guess not.”

And so it goes. At this point, Johnson admits he has no idea what the future holds. And that’s OK.

“I’m just working hard every day trying to get better and do whatever I can to help us get another W,” Johnson said. “Everything else will take care of itself.”

Johnson said fitting in and enjoying himself at Loganville has helped ease the stress of recruiting.

“The people out here in this community and the coaches and the players, they welcomed me with open arms,” Johnson said. “It’s a family atmosphere out here and everybody loves each other and knows about each other. That made the transition easier.”

When he came to Loganville, Johnson unseated running back Mykel Wyyett, who had rushed for more than 1,000 yards as a sophomore. But coach Eric Godfree said Johnson’s attitude has kept that from being an issue..

“He gets excited for Mykel and the other backs and that’s fun to see,” Godfree said. “Mykel was our featured back before. The other day against Salem, Storm had like a 60-yard run weaving back and forth but got stopped at the 1. We brought him out and MyKel went in and scored. Well Storm ran all the way from the sideline to the goal line to congratulate Mykel and was jumping up and down. That’s what kind of guy he is.”

Godfree said Johnson’s recruitment has been puzzling. At 6-foot, 210-pounds with 4.5-second speed, Godfree believes Georgia, Georgia Tech and every other school in the South should be beating down the door to get him. That hasn’t been the case of late.

“He’s one of the best high school running backs I’ve ever been around,” said Godfree, who was an assitant under Cecil Flowe at Parkview. “He’s like a combination of Sean Dawkins (Troy) and Brad Lester (Auburn). Dawkins was a bruiser and Storm is about his size. And Brad was just explosive. Storm runs the way he ran.

“I don’t know. Whoever gets him is going to get a good running back.”


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I heard from one of his coaches at Buford before he left for Loganville that he wanted more playing time so he went to Loganville, so that might tell you something. He really must be below average for Tech not to offer.





Jody Hawk said:


> Storm de-commited from LSU. He says they told him he was their man but continued to recruit tailbacks after he committed.
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/200...opens-up-recruiting/?cxntfid=blogs_recruiting



Sounds like he doesn't want to compete for the job.  Wonder if he is scared that he can't win or keep the job.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2009)

"Johnson transferred from Class A juggernaut Buford to Loganville after last season. Late this summer, Johnson committed to LSU only to find out afterward the Tigers were no longer interested in his services. Since then Johnson’s recruitment has been, quite literally, all over the map.

“What doesn’t kill you makes you stronger,” Johnson says of the LSU experience. “It was a setback at the beginning; I really had my heart set on LSU. But that’s just the ups and down of recruiting. I’m sure I wasn’t the only one that happened to and I’m sure I won’t be the last one either. I learn from my mistakes and just keep moving. I just need to go to a program that wants me for me and that’s what I’m looking to do right now.”


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I heard from one of his coaches at Buford before he left for Loganville that he wanted more playing time so he went to Loganville, so that might tell you something. He really must be below average for Tech not to offer.



i don't know the story, but he rushed for 1300 yds on 165 attempts and had 21 rushing td's.  this is probably due to the fact that buford pulled him because the game was out of hand.  sounds like a good kid and the article seems to speak highly of him.  the kid was going to get d1 offers regardless of what school he went to.  i doubt seriously that this was a decision based solely on him wanting more playing time.  again, i don't know what factors contributed to him moving over to loganville, but i hope he does well at the next level.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 1, 2009)

looks like he is headed to miami.  jody, you'll get to see him play your jackets for the next couple of years.-

It was only fitting that a guy named Storm would end up a Hurricane.

Storm Johnson, a Loganville tailback and one of the top rushers in the state, committed to the University of Miami on Sunday. The 6-foot-1, 215-pound senior made the decision without ever seeing the Hurricanes’ Coral Gables campus. He’ll do that during an official visit on Dec. 12.

“I just felt like they were the top of my list,” said Johnson, who transferred to Loganville High from Buford over the summer. “I got along well with the coaches. I like my running backs coach and head coach Randy Shannon. Education-wise, it’s a private school and will be a great education. . . . When I go down there that will be just icing on the cake.”

Johnson said he chose Miami over Michigan State and Oregon, in that order. Florida State, Kentucky, Alabama, North Carolina and N.C. State also were recruiting him.

Johnson originally committed to LSU in late June only to have the Tigers rescind the scholarship offer a short time later.

“Everything happens for a reason,” he said. “I’m happy with my choice.”

Johnson will graduate from high school early and enroll at Miami in January. He hopes to earn early playing time for the Hurricanes.

“I love the depth chart,” he said. “They have three people leaving. One of the two coming back will be a senior. Basically they just need tailbacks. So I’m going in there early to try to work my way up into a playing spot.”

Johnson has been one of the top scorers in the state this season. He has recorded 24 touchdowns, including 22 rushing and two on kickoff returns. For the season he has rushed for 1,406 yards on 226 carries. He’s also had five receptions for 102 yards.

This past Friday, Johnson had 106 yards on 26 carries and three touchdowns in a 31-28 loss to Rockdale County.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Nov 2, 2009)

hummmmm picking a school that you haven't even been to.... Sounds like the kids has issues.. I wonder why LSU dropped him.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 2, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> looks like he is headed to miami.  jody, you'll get to see him play your jackets for the next couple of years.-
> 
> It was only fitting that a guy named Storm would end up a Hurricane.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rex, can't wait to watch him on Saturdays. 



Hunt Em Up said:


> hummmmm picking a school that you haven't even been to.... Sounds like the kids has issues.. I wonder why LSU dropped him.



I don't know about issues, I know he comes from good folks. He's graduating and enrolling in college early so that ought to speak for him. Look at his offers, Miami, Michigan, Florida, FSU, Alabama, Penn State ........... That tells me he's one heck of a tailback. 

http://miami.scout.com/a.z?s=13&p=8&c=1&nid=3578513


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2009)

Hunt Em Up said:


> hummmmm picking a school that you haven't even been to.... Sounds like the kids has issues.. I wonder why LSU dropped him.



i don't see any evidence of issues.  and to me, he looks like he handled the situation quite well, even going on to say that everything happens for a reason.  i think a more selfish kid would have been a lot more negative about the way things played out.  

i have heard of plenty of kids who have given a verbal to a coach without seeing the campus.  sounds like he has visited with the rb coach and shannon, got a long with them well and liked what he heard.


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 3, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> I wonder with all of those big schools offering him scholarships why UGA and GT didn't???



because he's already committed to Miami...Tha U....and he hasn't even visited.  What does that tell you?

I'm not sayin'....I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 3, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> because he's already committed to Miami...Tha U....and he hasn't even visited.  What does that tell you?
> 
> I'm not sayin'....I'm just sayin'.



What does it tell you?


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm sure he's a good kid.  But there is no reason to commit a school where you've never even visited unless you just really want to be there based on rep.  

It's fine either way.  But Miami is Miami and kids don't want to go there because of its stellar academics (for the most part).

I'll give him this.  It DOES look like the position set up lines up well for him.  So that does give a little credence to his explanation.  

Like I said, I'm sure he's a good kid.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 3, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm sure he's a good kid.  But there is no reason to commit a school where you've never even visited unless you just really want to be there based on rep.
> 
> It's fine either way.  But Miami is Miami and kids don't want to go there because of its stellar academics (for the most part).



Here's some rep for you...
Willis Mcgahee
Clinton Portis
Frank Gore....just to name a few.   He stated in his MSU interview that he didn't like the cold and rain in Oct...who does?  As far as the RB situation he better like to compete because we are STACKED at RB.

Academics?  Nah...UM is only $50K a year and one of the most respected private academic universities in the south. If you want to be a Dr..you go to UM, If you want to be a Lawyer...you go to UM.  If you want to get in the league..you go to UM. The kid is an early qualifier with a stellar SAT.  He'll be an early enrollee.
Welcome to the family Storm.

Now..what were you sayin?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 3, 2009)

Miami has more former players in the NFL than any school. If Storm is as talented as he appears to be, I'm sure his goal is making it to the NFL after college.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 3, 2009)

speaking of miami players in the nfl did yall see ed reed take knowshon behind the woodshed sunday....looked like it had to hurt but knowshon jumped right back up, they are both great players


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> speaking of miami players in the nfl did yall see ed reed take knowshon behind the woodshed sunday....looked like it had to hurt but knowshon jumped right back up, they are both great players



yeah, that was a shot.  reed is about as good as it gets at his position.


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 3, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Here's some rep for you...
> Willis Mcgahee
> Clinton Portis
> Frank Gore....just to name a few.   He stated in his MSU interview that he didn't like the cold and rain in Oct...who does?  As far as the RB situation he better like to compete because we are STACKED at RB.
> ...



Yeh....you're right.  He's probably committed to a school he's never seen because of the academics. That's what it is.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 3, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Yeh....you're right.  He's probably committed to a school he's never seen because of the academics. That's what it is.



Not saying he did...just saying our academics aren't exactly 2nd grade level like certain other ACC school.

He commited because he likes Randy Shannon and whatever he said to him.  Randy can talk..can't coach, but he can recruit.  
Plus..It's Miami..when your other visit has been somewhere in Michigan it doesn't take a postcard to tell you the weather and situation are better.

Let him think he's the best. Positive attitude never hurt anyone.  We'll find out in a hurry.

Ed Reed is top 3 at that position of all time no question.


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 3, 2009)

Look, I'm not trying to say anything bad about the U or about the kid.  Heck, MOST kids that commit to a school throw the climate and "female atmosphere" into the mix.  What would you expect from an 18 year old kid?

All I was saying was that it was funny that he committed without even setting foot on campus.  I'm sure there are other southern schools that are interested.  I just thought it was interesting.  The top level view of it would make me a little suspect of the kid.  That's all.

Weather?  Definitely better.  Situation?  Well, there could definitely be some debate there.  But I get what you're saying.

I wish him well and hope he keeps his nose clean.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 4, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Look, I'm not trying to say anything bad about the U or about the kid.  Heck, MOST kids that commit to a school throw the climate and "female atmosphere" into the mix.  What would you expect from an 18 year old kid?
> 
> All I was saying was that it was funny that he committed without even setting foot on campus.  I'm sure there are other southern schools that are interested.  I just thought it was interesting.  The top level view of it would make me a little suspect of the kid.  That's all.
> 
> ...



I understand.

He may reconsider his commitment again shortly anyway.  UM just recieved a commitment from the #10 RB in the country.  I hope Mr. Johnson comes to fight.

Also after looking at the depth chart and current commits, if no one goes pro UM will have 8 RB's next fall.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm still saying uhmmmmm. Oh and why did he leave Buford? Oh and as for being a college athlete and taking classes. Come on guys, you are given a hand as soon as you walk through the door if needed or not. If every student that went to college was given the help that athletes were nobody should fail out. My cousin is now at Miami and she even states how her friends that are players in football and other sports have it made. Plus I know first hand being an athlete back in my hay days how easy it was. I wish the kid luck and if you guys will have 8 RB's next year he better want to compete for sure. I have nothing against Miami either, I miss the good old days of The U bashing heads.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 4, 2009)

Hunt Em Up said:


> I'm still saying uhmmmmm. Oh and why did he leave Buford?



i don't think any on this board know for sure, you included.  he obviously did well when he was at buford and was getting a lot of attention.  sometimes leaving a big time program is going to hurt your status, not help it.  like i mentioned earlier about this, his parents could have had their own reasons for wanting him in another school, that could have been for family reasons and nothing to do with football.

orson charles switched schools prior to last season, so it's not like this never happens.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 4, 2009)

I think if he stays at UM he's a LB by his soph. year.


----------



## trents99 (Nov 4, 2009)

I followed his story a little since UNC had an offer out to him and this is what I read. Nothing factual but it makes sense.

I read LSU wanted him to commit but also let him know at the time they had a highly rated RB in the bag and were after a few more. They told him they wanted to move him to a FS/LB or possible hybrid of the two. I read that him and his father balked and LSU bailed. 

If that is the case, and he was told RB and then asked to move, I see a transfer in his future.

But it's still a long time until February.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Nov 7, 2009)

trents99 I believe you are on to something. As for his move from Loganville. It was in the paper and they had his dad in it. I wish I could remember what it was all about.  But either way good luck to him and I hope he understands that if they switch him to LB it may be whats best for him and his future. But if he wants to hold the rock then he can go somewhere else and they will be glad to let him hold it.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks good on him I think.  Last home game he ripped off scoring runs of 18, 67 and 78. Threw for a TD off a sweep.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

Way to go Storm on your first collegiate touchdown !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Beautiful 71 yard td run !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 27, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Way to go Storm on your first collegiate touchdown !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful 71 yard td run !!!!!!!!!



UM fans have been chanting the kids name every time he steps on the field.  He shredded the spring game up and thanks to our brilliant head coach he was relegated to 4th string. 

I was a great run, I hope to see many more from him the next three years.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> UM fans have been chanting the kids name every time he steps on the field.  He shredded the spring game up and thanks to our brilliant head coach he was relegated to 4th string.
> 
> I was a great run, I hope to see many more from him the next three years.



I hope he does well. I remember him when he was just a little boy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 27, 2010)

jody, i thought of you when i saw him bust that run.  hope he does well.


----------



## BowtechDan (Nov 27, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I wondered that myself.



Because they want 4 star players to become bowl eligible.


----------

